# Some type of fungus?



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello, I was looking through my leaf litter today and found two leaves covered in this. Any idea on what it is? These were the only two leaves I found with it, I placed one in a sealed Ziploc container to observe it and the other I tossed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I've seen that on magnolia leaf litter in some of my vivs. I'm not positive what it was, but assumed it was a fungus of some sort. Never had any issues with it, just assumed it was part of the decomposition process.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

It's the aggregate/fruiting stage of a slime mold. Slime molds are not fungi; they are a distinctive branch of life related to amoebas. Fascinating and ephemeral, they are decomposers and otherwise harmless to your viv. Enjoy them while they last!


----------

